# Planing 8x8's



## AntikCustom (Nov 1, 2015)

Heya guys


Im looking for a planer that will run off 110v and accept 8x8 peices


Regards


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*lotsa luck finding one*

You have 2 issues, Power or HP and capacity:

The maximum material thickness on a benchtop planer is usually 4 to 6 inches. It will take a huge amount of power to push/pull an 8 x 8 through the machine as well as planing it and it will probably bog down. An actual 8 x 8 is really only 7 1/2" x 7 1/2" so you could use a machine with an 8" capacity, however those don't run on 120, but only 240 V and will have 3 HP. You won't find a motor able to run on 120 V that will make more than 1 1/2 HP, not enough for deep cuts. 

If you can get 220 V power supply, that will solve your problem. This planer has an 8" capacity and plenty of power:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/15-3-HP-220V-Planer-Polar-Bear-Series/G0453P


----------



## AntikCustom (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok yeah thats what ive been reading up on so im thinking for the small amountsi have to do in order to get a bit of a smoother surface than rough barnwood i'll just use a sander 

Thnx for your help


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just want a smooth surface?*

A hand held power planer will get you a smooth surface in a hurry, BUT it requires some practice getting it right without some slight overlap lines. However, those can be planed out by hand or sanded out with a belt sander... I've done it both ways.


----------

